

Mechanical Principles Ca. 1930 - brg
http://blog.makezine.com/archive/2011/02/mechanical-principles-ca-1930.html

======
brg
An extremely interesting video. Every few seconds I felt myself saying, "Oh,
so that's how it works!"

